# Buying second hand Hobby for newbies



## Irene-and-Tim

OK - I have read searched the site for two hours but can't find the relevant forum site or answers. We are new to motorhoming and have seen what looks to be the ideal home for us. BUT. Is it a good buy? We have no idea. I have googled the model ( a Hobby 725 Ak Fmc) to no avail. There seems to be so few on the market that I can't get a good idea if we are getting a bargain or paying way over the odds. And there seems to be very few references on this site to this model. Would be so grateful to hear from all you experienced people out there. Thank you!


----------



## Zebedee

Irene-and-Tim said:


> OK - I have read searched the site for two hours but can't find the relevant forum site


No probs - I've moved you to the Hobby forum.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Irene-and-Tim said:


> OK - I have read searched the site for two hours but can't find the relevant forum site or answers. We are new to motorhoming and have seen what looks to be the ideal home for us. BUT. Is it a good buy? We have no idea. I have googled the model ( a Hobby 725 Ak Fmc) to no avail. There seems to be so few on the market that I can't get a good idea if we are getting a bargain or paying way over the odds. And there seems to be very few references on this site to this model. Would be so grateful to hear from all you experienced people out there. Thank you!


Hi,

Few more details would assist, age, mileage, extras, dealer or private sale.

Peter


----------



## Irene-and-Tim

*Second hand Hobby*

725 AK FM6 year 2006

2800cc

6000 miles


----------



## Irene-and-Tim

*Hobby 725 AK fmc*

So sorry, it is a private sale


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Is this the van on Ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2006-Hobby-72...14&_trkparms=72:1683|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Andy


----------



## Irene-and-Tim

Yes, that's the one!


----------



## gaspode

Current prices in Germany seem to be around £45,000 to £50,000 from dealers but all have higher mileages.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

It very similar to a few other makes such as the Burstner Argos 747 on the same year (with flat roof) which may give you a better idea of the price - what you can get for your cash.

Ensure that it has a full service history inc habitation and dont be swayed by extras - they dont add that much to the value. However it may make the diffrence if you are planning to fit them anyway. Your right in saying that there are non around, Ive had a good look on the net and cant find any.

Your best bet will be a dealer like Johns Cross, who posted above, he may be able to give you a better guide. Check the shows, such as the Newbury one as there will be lots of vans for sale and even more staying over.

Dont be afraid to knock on the door of one and ask the owners questions, they will most likely help you.

Andy


----------



## time-traveller

Irene-and-Tim said:


> OK - I have read searched the site for two hours but can't find the relevant forum site or answers. We are new to motorhoming and have seen what looks to be the ideal home for us. BUT. Is it a good buy? We have no idea. I have googled the model ( a Hobby 725 Ak Fmc) to no avail. There seems to be so few on the market that I can't get a good idea if we are getting a bargain or paying way over the odds. And there seems to be very few references on this site to this model. Would be so grateful to hear from all you experienced people out there. Thank you!


That looks like some fantastic motorhome 8)

How much would a new one be?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

I found that earlier, had a sneaky feeling it could have been the one you were looking at!

Looks Ok, dont like the shape of the pod though, bit ugly in my view.
All depends on what the reserve price is and no ones bid on it.

Big lump to drive around, Swift do similiar without the tag axle.

Just my thoughts.

Peter


----------



## gaspode

time-traveller said:


> How much would a new one be?


Listed at £52,000 new in 2006.


----------



## 101578

Looks a lovely motorhome,but i am biased in my opinion :roll: 
Go for it! and happy travels 8)


----------



## time-traveller

gaspode said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much would a new one be?
> 
> 
> 
> Listed at £52,000 new in 2006.
Click to expand...

What would a new one be today if it was £52,000 three years ago?
Probably £15,000 more, the way the £ has devalued since then!
I see that a new Hobby Spinx is listed at over £70k now ....
If the one in the ad goes for anything like its current bid, it'll be a bargain!

It certainly looks the part .....

I wouldn't mind bidding for it myself ! (Just kiddin' - the OP saw it first!)


----------



## Irene-and-Tim

Sadly I don't think this is the motorhome for us. I don't think the payload can be increased (it is about 480 kilos) and we want to carry a small motorbike and everything needed for lengthy trips.


----------



## Irene-and-Tim

I was WRONG!!! Payload is 813 kilo, it's fabulous and we bought it! I am so excited I can't wait.

I can't quite believe that we have taken more time, deliberated longer and investigated more over buying our dream motorhome than we ever did buying houses (five over the years).

So now I am off to look at more pictures of it until it is here safe with us.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## 101578

Chuffed to bits for you!  It's a whole new fun chapter starting for you so go and enjoy  8)


----------

